# New Metallica is here! First single - Album coming November 18



## Dayviewer (Aug 18, 2016)

Oh snap, here we go folks:





> The first video from Metallica's upcoming album "Hardwired...To Self-Destruct" available everywhere on November 18.




Love it? Hate it?

I personally dig it a lot, but the drums are too loud imo, but hey, no thrash can?  
Looking forward to hear the rest! 

Edit: Moar info:

Cover Art: 







Tracklist (Disc 1 and 2 have a combined runtime of nearly 80 minutes) : 

Disc One

1 Hardwired
2 Atlas, Rise!
3 Now That We&#8217;re Dead
4 Moth Into Flame
5 Am I Savage?
6 Halo On Fire

Disc Two

1 Confusion
2 Dream No More
3 ManUNkind
4 Here Comes Revenge
5 Murder One
6 Spit Out The Bone

Disc Three (Deluxe Edition Only)

1 Lords Of Summer
2 Riff Charge (Riff Origins)
3 N.W.O.B.H.M. A.T.M. (Riff Origins)
4 Tin Shot (Riff Origins)
5 Plow (Riff Origins)
6 Sawblade (Riff Origins)
7 RIP (Riff Origins)
8 Lima (Riff Origins)
9 91 (Riff Origins)
10 MTO (Riff Origins)
11 RL72 (Riff Origins)
12 Frankenstein (Riff Origins)
13 CHI (Riff Origins)
14 X Dust (Riff Origins)
​


----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 18, 2016)

love it, kinda agree with you on the drum loudness but overall it's a cool track, i dig that it's just over 3 minutes.


----------



## MFB (Aug 18, 2016)

Not crazy about the vocals, but musically I think it's the best thing they've done since S&M


----------



## mgh (Aug 18, 2016)

errr...no. they and Slayer and Megadeth need to gracefully shuffle off


----------



## maliciousteve (Aug 18, 2016)

Vocals and solo weren't all that, but the song was actually decent. Much better than anything on St Anger and Death Magnetic.


----------



## Chewy5150 (Aug 18, 2016)

Better than I was expecting besides the cheese lyrics. Hopefully the rest of the album has the same vibe. *waits for Testament to drop a new song*


----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 18, 2016)

i want to add that the cover art is the ugliest cover i've seen in a long while.


----------



## Reverend Chug (Aug 18, 2016)

I fvcking dig it! The guitar sound isn't as crisp as previous efforts, but great energy! Not their best, but good!


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 18, 2016)

Not a bad song though I'll eat my goddamned hat if Lars' double bass didn't need everything but the kitchen sink editing-wise. The first thing that jumped-out to me was its brevity and I thought, "After a bunch of albums where every song is twice as long as need be, they've finally learned restraint". Then, I scrolled down to see that the album is two discs. So close.


----------



## bhakan (Aug 18, 2016)

I actually really dig it. It's nothing groundbreaking, but they've already done enough groundbreaking work. It's a solid fun song, and it'll be fun live, which is really all that matters for them nowadays.


----------



## lemeker (Aug 18, 2016)

Cheesy lyrics aside, its a really cool tune. I like it a lot.


----------



## Genocyber (Aug 18, 2016)

That's not bad... but i'm still not convinced that these guys will ever get close to what they used to be...


----------



## Womb raider (Aug 18, 2016)

Song is not really doing anything for me. What's really surprising is that terrible album cover and title if that's the final version. Talk about corny.


----------



## AdamMaz (Aug 18, 2016)

bhakan said:


> I actually really dig it. It's nothing groundbreaking, but they've already done enough groundbreaking work. It's a solid fun song, and it'll be fun live, which is really all that matters for them nowadays.


I don't know what happened to the clickable "like" button on this forum, so instead I will quote to echo.




Genocyber said:


> That's not bad... but i'm still not convinced that these guys will ever get close to what they used to be...


Its been safe to say for years/decades now


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Aug 18, 2016)

Heard it for the first time in the car with by brother, we didn't know what it was and couldn't decide if it was a new track or some deep cut from one of their classic albums, which is awesome! I dig it mad hard


----------



## Bdtunn (Aug 18, 2016)

I definitely like it. Solo was a little short.


----------



## SD83 (Aug 18, 2016)

I have to admit I never listened to Death Magnetic more than 2-3 times, so I probably heard this song more often than any of those already, but I'd go with MFB and say it's better than anything post-S&M. 
But with 12 songs @ nearly 80 minutes... seriously, 7 minutes on average for the other 11 songs? 30 years ago, maybe. Now? Ambitious.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 18, 2016)

Kinda like it, not very original or revolutionary but kinda what to expect from this Metallica. Solo.is horrible though


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 18, 2016)

It sounds like it could have been on kill em all. I don't hate that. They are playing fast and fun, and the rhythms are interesting. Nothing groundbreaking, but it they tell some stories and don't just repeat a chorus 5 times a minute to drag them out to 7 minutes, then this would definitely be worth a $10 pickup.


----------



## big_aug (Aug 18, 2016)

I love it. I love anything they've ever done though and I can't imagine them releasing anything new that I didn't love. Works out nicely for me 

Can't wait for this album. Almost an hour and a half of new Metallica.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 18, 2016)

not bad. I like it.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Aug 18, 2016)

It's a short, simple, fast, thrash tune. 

I'm good with this.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 18, 2016)

Sounds appropriately thrash to me. Never was a huge fan of the band, but it sounds like a good direction for them to go in.


----------



## possumkiller (Aug 18, 2016)

Sounds like somebody has been listening to some SYL. I'm a big fan of old MetallicA. Load was pretty good for a more 90s alt-rockish sound. ReLoad through Death Magnetic was just terrible. Death Magnetic sounded like they were trying too hard to recapture the 80s magic and sounded a bit diluted. This one seems like a more honest return in a thrashy direction. I say it's a pretty good job for some old grampas. I like it.


----------



## big_aug (Aug 18, 2016)

Listened through some headphones and it sounds awesome. James's voice still sounds ....ing great albeit different. I can't wait for more.

I have a feeling people will rip on them no matter what though. I feel like anything they do at this point is just for the fans. These guys made their money. They aren't doing it to make a quick buck or else they'd have dropped more albums sooner. They'd be doing more concerts with crazy ticket prices. Pure fan service and as a pure fan boy, I love it.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 18, 2016)

Despite that, I actually dig the song a lot, which I'm surprised by.


----------



## Humbuck (Aug 18, 2016)

Best thing I've heard from that lot in a while.


----------



## Dooky (Aug 18, 2016)

Add my name to the list of likes. Like some others have said, it's nothing ground breaking, but it's a really solid tune that will be great at their live shows.


----------



## Mangle (Aug 18, 2016)

Pretty damn decent. Solo was fairly weak and yeah, way too short. No life in them licks at all. But, I'm really glad they decided to just go ahead and do the damn thing already. Has a nice full sound and classic Metallica tone all around. There's no reason why they shouldn't just chunk out a couple or three more solid albums and call it a day. Just like everyone else is going to end up doing. Looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## celticelk (Aug 18, 2016)

I don't understand why this is a 2-disc release if it's only 80 minutes. You can actually fit 80 min on a single CD. Why bother with the expense of a double-CD package if you don't have to? Or just cut a damn song. They can't all be that good.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Aug 18, 2016)

More like Mehtallica am I right?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 18, 2016)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> More like Mehtallica am I right?



Yup. Listened 3 times, nothing jumped out and made me like it. I respect the hell out of these guys and the first few albums will be something I always listen to but they lost me with the Black album and I've never cared for anything since.


----------



## StevenC (Aug 18, 2016)

This is exactly how fast and thrashy Metallica needs to be for me to care these days.

Fun song, more please.


----------



## Dodeejeroo (Aug 18, 2016)

Closest they've come to their glory days in a long time, pleasantly surprised.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 18, 2016)

MikeH said:


> Despite that, I actually dig the song a lot, which I'm surprised by.



I knew that cover looked familiar from somewhere, just couldn't place it.  After giving it about four or five listens, I am completely blown away. Brutal riffs, galloping drums, and though the lyrics are a little cheesy in spots, I couldn't care less. I hope the rest of the album is this good!


----------



## CrazyDean (Aug 18, 2016)

I'll pass. This is a very forgettable song. In fact, there didn't seem to be much planning going into this song. It's something to jam on while waiting for the bass player to show up to band practice.

I guess I'm in the minority here for liking Death Magnetic. I thought that album had a remembrance of the 80's stuff. This song is like Death Magnetic without the 80s. On the other hand, this is just one song. I'm sure I'll like at least a couple songs on the new album. Heck, even Reload had a couple good ones.

Also, no Unforgiven IV?


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Aug 19, 2016)

Best thing I've heard from them in a while.
The song is utterly crap though.
The drumming is awful, the riffing is just lame and James trying to be Tom Araya is silly.
But great effort from where they come from.
I just ask myself if the world needs this...as for me, today Metallica : Metal = Justin Bibier : Pop
They're a money printing machine, put up good gigs (more or less) but they don't add any value to their new music, they just rely on old glory.
A new band recording the song Metalla released today would never sign a contract today and wouldn't certainly play in big arenas.
It's way more and better than what I expected from those dudes in 2016, but I wonder if it wasn't better to follow the Load/Reload road instead of coming back to a thrash that reeks of fake.


----------



## Casper777 (Aug 19, 2016)

Frankly hate it... it groups all that I dislike in metal: poor lyrics, weak guitar sound, old-school uninspired drums, embarassing solo... jeeez I understand some people hate metal when they hear THAT! 

But again it's only my opinion


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Aug 19, 2016)

Like it, even has a justice-for-all-kind-of-vibe. Not a big fan of their guitar sound lately.


----------



## Zalbu (Aug 19, 2016)

Haven't listened to it yet, but people are already complaining that it's not like the old Metallica? No sh!t people won't be able to write the same music they wrote when they were 20 when they're 50?


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Aug 19, 2016)

Zalbu said:


> Haven't listened to it yet, but people are already complaining that it's not like the old Metallica? No sh!t people won't be able to write the same music they wrote when they were 20 when they're 50?



Pretty sure if some new thrash band brought out stuff that sounded 100% like the old Metallica, it would be disregarded and forgotten pretty quickly.


----------



## Edika (Aug 19, 2016)

I liked it, it had a bit of energy and rawness that I didn't expect from them. Solo was unnecessary or could have been I hope they don't have 7 minute long songs like they did in Death Magnetic which I thought was one of the major drawbacks of that album. As other people said to, if the songs in Death Magnetic were half their duration it would have been a really good album.


----------



## celticelk (Aug 19, 2016)

ThomasUV777 said:


> Pretty sure if some new thrash band brought out stuff that sounded 100% like the old Metallica, it would be disregarded and forgotten pretty quickly.



You could say that about practically any genre-defining band that's more than a decade or so old. Zeppelin, Hendrix, and Sabbath wouldn't make much of a splash these days either, because we've already heard it.


----------



## blacai (Aug 19, 2016)

Better than expected but after listening to the song it is like nothing happened.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Aug 19, 2016)

celticelk said:


> You could say that about practically any genre-defining band that's more than a decade or so old. Zeppelin, Hendrix, and Sabbath wouldn't make much of a splash these days either, because we've already heard it.



Pretty much. The minty new smell is just gone. Its weird because people will pine for older material, but then criticize a band if they become a one trick pony. 

Which is why even though I personally don't like st anger, I'm glad it exists. Artists taking steps outside of their comfort zone is always appreciated by me. This new song isn't bad either. Nothing exceptionally remarkable, but a fun tune all the same.


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Aug 19, 2016)

celticelk said:


> You could say that about practically any genre-defining band that's more than a decade or so old. Zeppelin, Hendrix, and Sabbath wouldn't make much of a splash these days either, because we've already heard it.



Well yes, exactly my point


----------



## Fathand (Aug 19, 2016)

I kinda liked it. And strangely, I got some Kill 'em All vibes from it.

..and the solo is about as much Hammett can play these days, the recent lives (the record store gig - OMG) I've seen he seems to be pretty awful. Out of tune, out of tone, sometimes even out of time. Even with the classic stuff. 

Luckily I'll always have the old live stuff.


----------



## celticelk (Aug 19, 2016)

Chokey Chicken said:


> Pretty much. The minty new smell is just gone. Its weird because people will pine for older material, but then criticize a band if they become a one trick pony.
> 
> Which is why even though I personally don't like st anger, I'm glad it exists. Artists taking steps outside of their comfort zone is always appreciated by me. This new song isn't bad either. Nothing exceptionally remarkable, but a fun tune all the same.



Agree with pretty much all of this. I'm generally happy to see bands follow their muse, even if it leads down a path I don't care to follow. It's not like the old albums cease to exist. (Although I think we can all agree that the Lou Reed collaboration should never have happened.)


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Aug 19, 2016)

Easily the best thing from Metallica in the last 15 years imho. That being said, the bar was set pretty low...


----------



## blacai (Aug 19, 2016)

HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> Easily the best thing from Metallica in the last 15 years imho. That being said, the bar was set pretty low...



The problem was hetfield leaving the bar


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Aug 19, 2016)

Dunno guys, but I feel like when it's about Metallica, Iron Maiden, AC/DC I always get the "I have sex with this 90 years old granny because she was super hot when she was 20".

The Testament guys are just as old as Metallica...so are the Overkill guys and some other, so the "they're 50 yo, what would you expect?" argument doesn't cut it for me, sorry.

And again, I'm not against bands changing their ways of doing music/genre...it's just about quality...Metallica were on Italian TV news for releasing their new records, but if this song was recorded by some Nepalese guy it would have been labeled as useless.


----------



## rifftrauma (Aug 19, 2016)

HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> Easily the best thing from Metallica in the last 15 years imho. That being said, the bar was set pretty low...



Yea, pretty much this.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Aug 19, 2016)

That solo sound unfinished and doesn't resolve properly.

But I have to say in relative terms (i.e. compared to the last 26 years of whatever they have been doing) its decent.

Production isn't flash, drums are now too low in the mix, lyrics are meh - but it could have been a LOT worse.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Aug 19, 2016)

Best Metallica in DECADES. I hope the rest of the album sounds like this.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Aug 19, 2016)

CaptainD00M said:


> That solo sound unfinished and doesn't resolve properly.



Totally agree, cool solo until the ending, then just like "huh?" ends with a thud.

But otherwise, heck yes. Hard to believe a band in their 4th decade is putting this out. It's fresh, aggressive, and the production sounds good too finally. I kinda like that Lars drums sound good, while still sounding like him, even though his drum tone was never my favorite. Bass sits nice and low, powerful. Vocals are good, not great, could use a bit more melody but perhaps better to hold off than just do poor melodies for the heck of it. Actually vocals grew on me alot after 2-3 listens.

Overall, i'm impressed.  



CaptainD00M said:


> drums are now too low in the mix,



Still sound pretty loud to me, as always with metallica since AJFA, but sit much better in mix - double bass tone sounds the best it has perhaps ever on a metallica album


----------



## setsuna7 (Aug 19, 2016)

Stoked. Pre-ordered from iTunes. Will get the boxset too, if my wallet allows it..


----------



## celticelk (Aug 19, 2016)

I must say, I miss Literary Metallica. 30% More Cursing Metallica does not engage me lyrically.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 19, 2016)

I'll take it. At some point (hopefully soon-ish), they're going to hang it up, and I _really_ hope this is the kind of note they go out on. First thing they've done in roughly 25 years that I've enjoyed on first listen.

Go grampas!


----------



## tylerpond05 (Aug 19, 2016)

celticelk said:


> I must say, I miss Literary Metallica. 30% More Cursing Metallica does not engage me lyrically.



Perfect about the lyrics.



HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> Easily the best thing from Metallica in the last 15 years imho. That being said, the bar was set pretty low.



This is how I feel about the music. I was expecting ST. Anger-ish tones. Pleasantly surprised about all of it, but then remembered that Testament has been delivering more thrash than Het and the gang have.



OmegaSlayer said:


> Dunno guys, but I feel like when it's about Metallica, Iron Maiden, AC/DC I always get the "I have sex with this 90 years old granny because she was super hot when she was 20".
> 
> The Testament guys are just as old as Metallica...so are the Overkill guys and some other, so the "they're 50 yo, what would you expect?" argument doesn't cut it for me, sorry.
> 
> And again, I'm not against bands changing their ways of doing music/genre...it's just about quality...Metallica were on Italian TV news for releasing their new records, but if this song was recorded by some Nepalese guy it would have been labeled as useless.



Hits is right on the head.


----------



## bhakan (Aug 19, 2016)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Dunno guys, but I feel like when it's about Metallica, Iron Maiden, AC/DC I always get the "I have sex with this 90 years old granny because she was super hot when she was 20".
> 
> The Testament guys are just as old as Metallica...so are the Overkill guys and some other, so the "they're 50 yo, what would you expect?" argument doesn't cut it for me, sorry.
> 
> And again, I'm not against bands changing their ways of doing music/genre...it's just about quality...Metallica were on Italian TV news for releasing their new records, but if this song was recorded by some Nepalese guy it would have been labeled as useless.


At least for me, I give Metallica a pass because they're a band that comes across like they've accomplished everything they've ever dreamed of and are just enjoying themselves now. I mean, both MoP and the black album are pretty much "perfect" albums that really revolutionized the genre. There is literally nothing they could do to live up to those albums now, so I figure as long as the music they release now is fun enough at live shows it's a success.


----------



## chinnybob (Aug 19, 2016)

Enjoyed.

I still find it strange that Metallica seem to get judged by the same yardstick as a lot of modern metal bands when they're really quite different. But hey, a lot of people didn't like them back when they started out either 

Kick drum sounds awful though. Classic 'Tallica.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Aug 19, 2016)

bhakan said:


> At least for me, I give Metallica a pass because they're a band that comes across like they've accomplished everything they've ever dreamed of and are just enjoying themselves now. I mean, both MoP and the black album are pretty much "perfect" albums that really revolutionized the genre. There is literally nothing they could do to live up to those albums now, so I figure as long as the music they release now is fun enough at live shows it's a success.



Man, I was a kid, but I remember Metallica saying "we won't ever make videos for MTV because we're not commercial"...before releasing the one for "One" (sorry for the ugly pun)...then they said...it's not a video...it's done our way, we're different, it's a sort of a documentary with our music...
I've heard Lars saying an amount of bulls people would need 5 lives to compete with him...but at the end I always let the music speak...I love Soulfly even if I hate Cavalera with a passion.
But yeah...too many words...but they never put the money where the mouth is.
I'd rather have Fuel than this one.
Honestly.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Aug 19, 2016)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Still sound pretty loud to me, as always with metallica since AJFA, but sit much better in mix - double bass tone sounds the best it has perhaps ever on a metallica album



The Drum sound is way way way better than basically anything since St. Anger but its not mixed properly (according to my standard) in relation to the other instruments - at least when I listened to it on my studio phones, not great ones sure but pretty revealing when it comes to a balance issue in the mix.

But hey, I count it as a win because that ....ing snare isn't in there.


----------



## potatohead (Aug 19, 2016)

OmegaSlayer said:


> ...but at the end I always let the music speak...





OmegaSlayer said:


> ...but they never put the money where the mouth is.



This is totally contradictory.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Aug 19, 2016)

potatohead said:


> This is totally contradictory.



Not if Omega's point is that ultimately he judges them on their music, and in Metallica's case they talk a big game and then there is a disparity with what they produce. i.e. they say they will produce one thing then make music like another.

If thats the case then no, no its not.

If thats not the case then, maybe


----------



## potatohead (Aug 19, 2016)

CaptainD00M said:


> Not if Omega's point is that ultimately he judges them on their music, and in Metallica's case they talk a big game and then there is a disparity with what they produce. i.e. they say they will produce one thing then make music like another.
> 
> If thats the case then no, no its not.
> 
> If thats not the case then, maybe



I would argue their first four (ok, five) albums have given them enough clout to be able to say whatever they want


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Aug 19, 2016)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Man, I was a kid, but I remember Metallica saying "we won't ever make videos for MTV because we're not commercial"...before releasing the one for "One" (sorry for the ugly pun)...then they said...it's not a video...it's done our way, we're different, it's a sort of a documentary with our music...
> I've heard Lars saying an amount of bulls people would need 5 lives to compete with him...but at the end I always let the music speak...I love Soulfly even if I hate Cavalera with a passion.
> But yeah...too many words...but they never put the money where the mouth is.
> I'd rather have Fuel than this one.
> Honestly.



I get you to a certain level, but these guys were what, 25 when they recorded the justice album? Pretty sure many people regret a lot of things they said or did before they reached 25  Once you get to that level of success, it would be hard for anyone not to be tempted by the possible bags of dollars flying towards you if you just make that video and get more exposure. I would definitely tell the younger me to screw his non-bill-paying-ass and let the dollars come my way.


----------



## Zalbu (Aug 19, 2016)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Dunno guys, but I feel like when it's about Metallica, Iron Maiden, AC/DC I always get the "I have sex with this 90 years old granny because she was super hot when she was 20".
> 
> The Testament guys are just as old as Metallica...so are the Overkill guys and some other, so the "they're 50 yo, what would you expect?" argument doesn't cut it for me, sorry.
> 
> And again, I'm not against bands changing their ways of doing music/genre...it's just about quality...Metallica were on Italian TV news for releasing their new records, but if this song was recorded by some Nepalese guy it would have been labeled as useless.


They defined an entire genre of music when they were starting out in their twenties, it's not exactly something they're going to be able to do again, especially not when they've been doing the same thing for 30 years. There's only so much you can do when you've been a band for 30 years without changing your sound completely (which they have). Of course nothing is going to be able to compare to old Metallica when old Metallica is the golden standard of metal music and what people use as a metric to measure other bands.


----------



## potatohead (Aug 19, 2016)

Has anyone else thought maybe this is not the full song? Might explain why the solo is so abruptly ended, and why it's so short on such a long album.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Aug 19, 2016)

potatohead said:


> I would argue their first four (ok, five) albums have given them enough clout to be able to say whatever they want



Anyone can say whatever they want dude - but the reality is that we judge things like integrity, principals and trustworthynss based on if someone lives up to what they say.

No amount of fame will ever change that - if anything it makes the inconsistencies that much more obvious, especially in an era of hyper communication. 

So argue all you wan't - but I don't agree. I don't even agree that Kill em' All is worthy of being a classic.


----------



## Trashgreen (Aug 19, 2016)

So this is roughly one 3 minut song which leaves just about 77 Minutes for the last 11 songs..., must be some long songs in there 


Lars says this song was the last writhen song of the album, done in just about one week, recorded instrument-by-instrument and played first time by the band this week.. 


Lars talks about Hardwired in this interview:


http://www.rollingstone.com/music/features/metallica-on-how-kill-em-all-influenced-new-album-w435196


----------



## ChaNce (Aug 19, 2016)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Man, I was a kid, but I remember Metallica saying "we won't ever make videos for MTV because we're not commercial"...before releasing the one for "One" (sorry for the ugly pun)...then they said...it's not a video...it's done our way, we're different, it's a sort of a documentary with our music...
> I've heard Lars saying an amount of bulls people would need 5 lives to compete with him...but at the end I always let the music speak...I love Soulfly even if I hate Cavalera with a passion.
> But yeah...too many words...but they never put the money where the mouth is.
> I'd rather have Fuel than this one.
> Honestly.



Just a point about the "One" video. I was around when that came out. It was a totally different direction for videos at the time. They also played the Grammys that year (the terrified look on Hatfield's face at the beginning is pretty priceless, as he realizes the magnitude of the situation), the first time a heavy metal (thrash) band was really on network TV. You have no idea how big this was. 

For those of you looking at Lars's comments with 2016 eyes, know that Metallica changed literally everything. Videos changed. The music that was played on the radio changed. 

I go pretty easy on the "no videos" stuff because when they did it, it blew everything away that came before (maybe "Thriller" was more important). Metallica opened nearly every door, crossed every line to get us where we are now. 

Even the fight with Napster: at the time everyone hated Lars for it. But we are now seeing the effects of the perceptions of "free" music: since we all expect music to be free or cheap, bands are having a harder time making money. Lars was right-ish. While getting rid of the record company gate-keepers is good, the money didn't go to the bands, because those revenue streams dried up.


----------



## AmoryB (Aug 19, 2016)

IMO, Metallica's legacy is set in stone. I haven't really enjoyed anything since the Black album, but their name will be remembered for a long long time. Nothing they have done since will take away from that. That being said for recent Metallica the new song isn't too bad, much better than what I heard on Death Magnetic I think.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Aug 20, 2016)

Won't multi quote the whole posts and give a single answer.
Captain D00m is pretty on the point with what I mean.

I'm not trying to devalue what Metallica did in their glorious career.
I just say that probably, mimicking themselves is not the right way to go if they don't feel it.
I don't care if their new record is Electro-Drone-Country-Dance as long as the music is quality.
I don't expect an artist to play the same genre and the same record with the same attitude for their lifetime.
I don't expect people to disband because fans want that because they changed their sound.
I generally don't expect anything from any artist except their best effort.
In fact, Lars' latest words quite annoy me...song done in a week...blah blah.
Good for them that the song has been done in a week, because it shows.
I don't like Load/Reload, but I think that they're better Hard Rock records than whatever thrash-ey thing Metallica will ever release after the first 5 records.
People is happy that they made a thrash song...in structure and riffing maybe, but not in spirit, because the song has zero passion.
So, again, I would rather have Metallica (or any other band for what matters) doing what THEY like and doing it good rather than doing what fans like but doing it sloppy.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 20, 2016)

Lars still sucks


----------



## potatohead (Aug 20, 2016)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Won't multi quote the whole posts and give a single answer.
> Captain D00m is pretty on the point with what I mean.
> 
> I'm not trying to devalue what Metallica did in their glorious career.
> ...



I can't disagree more. First off, you don't know what they do or do not want to do... Only they know that. Secondly, I find it difficult to believe they haven't put any passion into the song when it's the first song they've recorded since Dyer's Eve (and only the second song ever, other than a cover) that has swearing in it. I think James means what he's saying.


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 20, 2016)

Chokey Chicken said:


> Pretty much. The minty new smell is just gone. Its weird because people will pine for older material, but then criticize a band if they become a one trick pony.



I disagree on that. Slayer, ACDC, Maiden are the biggest metal licences out of metallica and they are one trick ponies. So was Motorhead. And we all like those. 
The modern counter exemple would be Airbourne, AC/DC copycat and they sell pretty well.


----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 20, 2016)

potatohead said:


> I can't disagree more. First off, you don't know what they do or do not want to do... Only they know that. Secondly, I find it difficult to believe they haven't put any passion into the song when *it's the first song they've recorded since Dyer's Eve (and only the second song ever, other than a cover) that has swearing in it.* I think James means what he's saying.



You're forgetting some songs on st anger there.


----------



## Necris (Aug 20, 2016)

That was garbage, as expected.


----------



## Rawkmann (Aug 20, 2016)

OmegaSlayer said:


> I'm not trying to devalue what Metallica did in their glorious career.
> I just say that probably, mimicking themselves is not the right way to go if they don't feel it.
> I don't care if their new record is Electro-Drone-Country-Dance as long as the music is quality.
> I don't expect an artist to play the same genre and the same record with the same attitude for their lifetime.
> ...



Pretty much agree 100% on this. For example, Megadeth is one of my absolute favorite bands, but everytime a new album rolls around and Mustaine talks about 'being heavy again' or 'the heaviest thing we've done since Rust in Peace' it turns me off so bad. Even worse are the 'fans' that keep harassing these bands to try to relive their glory days no matter what. And well, I suppose You can't blame the older bands for not trying anything new, even if it is a soulless cash grab, because it's guaranteed sales and people proclaiming so-and-so is 'finally back to their roots', but has in fact delivered an album that will be quickly forgotten about in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Aug 20, 2016)

potatohead said:


> it's the first song they've recorded since Dyer's Eve (and only the second song ever, other than a cover) that has swearing in it. I think James means what he's saying.



Lars: "dudes, we added an element to our songs...SWEARINGS"
Feels more Nathan Explosion than Nathan Explosion himself.


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## wankerness (Aug 20, 2016)

Mprinsje said:


> You're forgetting some songs on st anger there.



Yeah, no kidding, it's all over the place on that album. Not to mention a little song called "Fuel," or "Free Speech for the Dumb."


----------



## ASoC (Aug 20, 2016)

Nobody is going to bring up Damage Inc? There are plenty of songs with swearing in them. 

I'd also disagree with the notion that swearing automatically equals meaningful, passionate lyrics.


----------



## potatohead (Aug 20, 2016)

Mprinsje said:


> You're forgetting some songs on st anger there.



Sorry I think I blocked that one out


----------



## potatohead (Aug 20, 2016)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Lars: "dudes, we added an element to our songs...SWEARINGS"
> Feels more Nathan Explosion than Nathan Explosion himself.



No observation other than my name is Nathan and as such this is a weird response 



ASoC said:


> Nobody is going to bring up Damage Inc? There are plenty of songs with swearing in them.
> 
> I'd also disagree with the notion that swearing automatically equals meaningful, passionate lyrics.



Heard that song a billion times and never noticed that before. Good one. 

The swearing meaning something obviously depends on context. In this case a lot of it I'm sure has to do with the fact it rhymes with destruct, but it's not like they do it a lot, especially in a chorus. If it's swearing in a hip hop album it likely doesn't mean much, but if it's your grandmother swearing at you, it probably does.


----------



## -JR- (Aug 20, 2016)

Live audio stream of their show right now.
http://webcast.livemetallica.com/


----------



## ASoC (Aug 20, 2016)

Mprinsje said:


> Heard that song a billion times and never noticed that before. Good one.
> 
> The swearing meaning something obviously depends on context. In this case a lot of it I'm sure has to do with the fact it rhymes with destruct, but it's not like they do it a lot, especially in a chorus. If it's swearing in a hip hop album it likely doesn't mean much, but if it's your grandmother swearing at you, it probably does.



You really didn't notice ".... it all and ....ing no regrets" ? 

If you've ever been to or seen a recording of a Metallica show, you'd know that swearing isn't a big deal to them at all. It's pretty standard practice for James to sing "Dedicated to how I'm ....ing you" in the second pre-chorus of Master of Puppets when they perform it live.

The lyrics sound totally cheesy to me and really disingenuous.


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 20, 2016)

Meh. Try as I may, I just can't get into it, that guitar tone isn't my thing.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Aug 20, 2016)

Live stream of tonights concert sounds fantastic through a decent set of headphones...search .metallica live on pandora

Puppets now...hell yes nailing middle section


----------



## The Mirror (Aug 21, 2016)

I just leave this one here, cause you know these two are amazing.


----------



## rokket2005 (Aug 21, 2016)

^that sounds like a cross between Ensiferum and Alestorm.


----------



## potatohead (Aug 21, 2016)

ASoC said:


> You really didn't notice ".... it all and ....ing no regrets" ?
> 
> If you've ever been to or seen a recording of a Metallica show, you'd know that swearing isn't a big deal to them at all. It's pretty standard practice for James to sing "Dedicated to how I'm ....ing you" in the second pre-chorus of Master of Puppets when they perform it live.
> 
> The lyrics sound totally cheesy to me and really disingenuous.



I've seen them live six times, including on the other side of the world. I can honestly say I don't recall James ever saying eff anything during any of those shows, not that I particularly care either way. He's pretty g-rated when talking between songs. I thought he sort of changed his tune when he had kids. The only lyric I know he changes all the time is "cut this sh!t out from me" in One.


----------



## MetalGravy (Aug 21, 2016)

Hmm, not terrible.


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Aug 21, 2016)

As for Hetfield swearing, remember his famous explorer with the "EET FUK" sticker? Yeah, I don't think swearing is a big deal for him...


----------



## kamello (Aug 21, 2016)

to the guys who keep saying that this is the best Metallica song in years; did you listen to this thing back in Death Magnetic? 




IMO, that's the best Metallica song post-black album


regarding the new song; meh, it will be fun live and that's it


----------



## wankerness (Aug 21, 2016)

I liked Death Magnetic the two times I listened to it, and thought the songs worked well on that blu-ray they had which was mostly black album and earlier stuff mixed with it.


----------



## Zalbu (Aug 21, 2016)

I don't get the hate for Death Magnetic. It's a solid album, the biggest problem is the production and mixing.


----------



## extendedsolo (Aug 21, 2016)

I still find it funny that Metallica is so reviled, but a band like AC/DC is always thought of as cool. AC/DC hasn't put out anything interesting since Razors Edge. I feel like some people just feel scorned that Metallica turned their backs on "true metal" and then some people just adopt that mindset since it's easier than examining and forming an opinion. Just take someone else's. Yeah I don't like a full metallica album since AJFA, but they do have some good songs on their post AJFA albums. I'll even say I like a couple tunes on St Anger. 

I'll agree that All Nightmare long is the best song since Black Album.



OmegaSlayer said:


> The Testament guys are just as old as Metallica...so are the Overkill guys and some other, so the "they're 50 yo, what would you expect?" argument doesn't cut it for me, sorry.



HOT TAKE ALERT: Testament and Overkill aren't doing much better than Megadeth/slayer/metallica with producing new or interesting material.


----------



## big_aug (Aug 21, 2016)

It sounded awesome live.


----------



## extendedsolo (Aug 21, 2016)

big_aug said:


> It sounded awesome live.



Show was pretty good then? I'm going to be there for a football game in November. I saw some videos online and it looked incredible.


----------



## Dayviewer (Aug 21, 2016)

Thing with Lars is, yea he may not be that tightest drummer around, and maybe a bit of a dick, but:

In my opinion stylewise, his drumming IS Metallica, I see a lot of comments on the internet on how they need to replace Lars but you'd lose a whole lot of the signature sound that the band has.

If they'd replace him and the new guy would write parts himself for new material it would not feel right anymore. Even having doubt on how it would sound live.
Espescially when you see suggestions like Joey Jordison being thrown around.
Again, just my opinion  but I'd actually want him to stick around.


----------



## big_aug (Aug 21, 2016)

extendedsolo said:


> Show was pretty good then? I'm going to be there for a football game in November. I saw some videos online and it looked incredible.



Sorry, by live I meant stream of the live show


----------



## purpledc (Aug 21, 2016)

Why am I getting a weak slayer impression vibe? Sorry. But I'm one of the few people would would prefer they pickup where the black album left off. I like the metallica with the huge sounding guitars and the arena rock drums. Hell Id even take a "and justice" type album. But right now I just feel we are seeing a band desperately trying to be something it has not been in decades. And I think the worst thing they have ever done was group therapy. I just don't hear metallica. James should never have taken singing lessons, Lars should never have touched a console or decided his drum sound needed tweaking, Jason should still be in the band, Rob should still be in Ozzys band or trying out for role as a dinosaur in a b-movie. Kirk should call Joe S. again and ask for more lessons or ask Reb Beach if he can lend some solo ideas. I want metallica to just go rent a space in LA that scares them, lock them all in a room with only a few marshalls, mesas and an ADA MP1 preamp a few cases of jack and a bunch of metallica biography books to remind them all what they were put here to do. And its not asking a crowd of 10,000 people if they "feel good"


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 21, 2016)

purpledc said:


> Why am I getting a weak slayer impression vibe? Sorry. But I'm one of the few people would would prefer they pickup where the black album left off. I like the metallica with the huge sounding guitars and the arena rock drums. Hell Id even take a "and justice" type album. But right now I just feel we are seeing a band desperately trying to be something it has not been in decades. And I think the worst thing they have ever done was group therapy. I just don't hear metallica. James should never have taken singing lessons, Lars should never have touched a console or decided his drum sound needed tweaking, Jason should still be in the band, Rob should still be in Ozzys band or trying out for role as a dinosaur in a b-movie. Kirk should call Joe S. again and ask for more lessons or ask Reb Beach if he can lend some solo ideas. I want metallica to just go rent a space in LA that scares them, lock them all in a room with only a few marshalls, mesas and an ADA MP1 preamp a few cases of jack and a bunch of metallica biography books to remind them all what they were put here to do. And its not asking a crowd of 10,000 people if they "feel good"



 Agreed


----------



## You (Aug 21, 2016)

bhakan said:


> I mean, both MoP and the black album are pretty much "perfect" albums that really revolutionized the genre.


Citations needed, for as I would not say that a few albums from one particular band can revolutionize an entire genre, but rather a collection of different bands and albums with differing ideas (I.E. Slayer, Death, Autopsy, Darkthrone, Mayhem, Dream Theater, esc.)


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Aug 21, 2016)

Metallica's true luck has been having a vocalist that just expressed rage and not be an idiot emergency siren not fitting with the music like 95% of US thrash bands of the 80s...


----------



## You (Aug 21, 2016)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Metallica's true luck has been having a vocalist that just expressed rage and not be an idiot emergency siren not fitting with the music like 95% of US thrash bands of the 80s...


Much of the "idiot emergency siren" vocals that you describe likely were influenced by the likes of Iron Maiden's vocalist, which I would not see as a negative, using Anthrax's earlier albums as an example.


----------



## big_aug (Aug 21, 2016)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Metallica's true luck has been having a vocalist that just expressed rage and not be an idiot emergency siren not fitting with the music like 95% of US thrash bands of the 80s...



James is definitely one of the best metal vocalists. Maybe the best ever. Perfect blend of singing, aggression, screaming, growling, etc. No one else does it as good. I love thrash and lots of other metal, but it's hard to go from James to the other guys. They're always to far on one end of the spectrum.


----------



## SD83 (Aug 21, 2016)

extendedsolo said:


> I still find it funny that Metallica is so reviled, but a band like AC/DC is always thought of as cool.



I can't think of anyone who likes any of Metallica's records and thinks of AC/DC as cool... maybe people who liked Load/Reload and think 80s-Metallica is just noise?


----------



## mongey (Aug 21, 2016)

liked the track first listen. more I've heard it less I like it 

chorus lyric is terrible for a 15 year old let alone a 53 year old man


----------



## Dooky (Aug 21, 2016)

ASoC said:


> If you've ever been to or seen a recording of a Metallica show, you'd know that swearing isn't a big deal to them at all. It's pretty standard practice for James to sing* "Dedicated to how I'm ....ing you"* in the second pre-chorus of Master of Puppets when they perform it live.
> 
> The lyrics sound totally cheesy to me and really disingenuous.



I thought he'd recently stopped singing "Dedicated to how I'm ....ing you" in live shows. The last few live performances I've heard him go back to singing "killing you" (as per the album) - which I thought was good, because I really hated how he started singing "....ing you" - not that I have anything against swearing, just thought it sounded really lame and cringe.


----------



## wankerness (Aug 21, 2016)

Haha, yeah, that was some try-hard stuff. Not as bad as when they'd cover So What, though. Do they still do that? I know they were in the last decade.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Aug 21, 2016)

when it comes to thrash metal, vocals are the most critical component.......because fast drum beats and tremolo picking/power chords is already a given, so all that's left is bass (haha yeah right) and vocals. to me, vocals make or break a great thrash band. James' lackluster vocals as of the 2000's, ruin Metallica for me. Either go back to the pure dirty, filthy, gritty, growly, raspy vocal style or dump James and hire the dude from Warbringer. He's how a thrash metal vocalist should sound


----------



## potatohead (Aug 22, 2016)

Replace James . Lay off the pipe dude

Live video

https://youtu.be/HZan1NsiAYs


----------



## feraledge (Aug 22, 2016)

The new song is catchy, but that doesn't make it memorable. I wasn't blown away by it, but I wasn't expecting to be. If I was going to listen to Metallica, I can pretty much guarantee I wouldn't chose this. 
I think you can pick and chose songs off of later stuff and find their worth, but Metallica's foundation isn't just solid songs, it's great albums: they work individually, but they really work as a whole. A song here or there is nothing.
I'm definitely an "early Metallica" guy and always will be, I just don't see how they get that back, but let's be honest. Metallica formed in 1981 and between 1983 and 1988 released four absolutely fundamental metal albums that shaped rock AND heavy music in untold ways. Those albums changed my relationship to music, inspired me to pick up a guitar and to read _Johnny Got His Gun_. They were important to me in a lot of meaningful and powerful ways and then the stuff they did from there on out was headed in a different direction and we part ways. 
At this point, it's been 28 years since they released an album I found worth listening to. If I see it as them not rekindling that original spark, it's not because they're dicks for not doing it, it's because I'd be a dick if I expected them to stay that way. It's already funny enough that Hetfield was 25 and, by most measures, a "successful" adult doing what he loved for a living when he wrote 'Dyer's Eve'. 
Granted, they do a lot of things that I feel take from the punch of those albums, but that's just what happens. If they broke up even after the Black album, I'd probably even wear a Metallica shirt, but the band that I really loved isn't the band they've been for nearly three decades. 
Sometimes it just is what it is. 
If I want a band that is equally foundational to me and sticking on the same trajectory, Napalm Death formed in the same year as Metallica and short their 90s lull, I greatly look forward to every album they put out. And I'm actually wearing a Napalm Death shirt right now, speak of the devil...


----------



## MetalThrasher (Aug 22, 2016)

Not bad. Hopefully, there will be some better songs on the new album. As much as I love Metallica I think they died after and justice for all.


----------



## jsmalleus (Aug 22, 2016)

Preordered the box-set, then the next day got an email saying they were not including the CD. $75 (after shipping) and they couldn't honor the orders? Nope. Cancelled.

Anyone who is in the same boat, you can pre-order the whole package from amazon for about the same price since their shipping is free rather than bogusly inflated like it is on the Metallica site. I might consider grabbing the cd there if/when the sour taste leaves my mouth.


----------



## Mangle (Aug 22, 2016)

Hard-wired isn't holding up to repeated listens very well (for me). The song ends up sounding like a section of one of their longer pieces, chopped out and re-arranged after a few listens.


----------



## sakeido (Aug 22, 2016)

You said:


> Much of the "idiot emergency siren" vocals that you describe likely were influenced by the likes of Iron Maiden's vocalist, which I would not see as a negative, using Anthrax's earlier albums as an example.



influenced by Bruce... so what? you don't get a pass for having good influences 

he's still one of a kind and totally awesome. most of the guys he (and his band) influenced are complete garbage


----------



## I Shot JR (Aug 22, 2016)

Didn't like it at all, from the song to the sound.

Although I'm currently jamming the f*ck out to the bridge riff from Bleeding Me so maybe I'm not the demo they're targeting.


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 22, 2016)

Not bad. Weak AF solo, though.




Also, they missed a golden opportunity by not naming the last song on the album "self destruct". So that the album goes from "hardwired", to "self destruct".


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 22, 2016)

SD83 said:


> I can't think of anyone who likes any of Metallica's records and thinks of AC/DC as cool... maybe people who liked Load/Reload and think 80s-Metallica is just noise?



What? I love both bands. You must have been way too young to remember the 80s...


----------



## mdeeRocks (Aug 22, 2016)

I like the song. Don't like guitar tone is this AxeFX or something?


----------



## Captastic (Aug 22, 2016)

Listened...shrugged shoulders. Maybe I've outgrown Metallica. The vocals don't speak to me...the rage feels forced...the riff is forgettable...Kirk can't even bend a note in tune, much less solo anymore. 

Just my $.02


----------



## potatohead (Aug 22, 2016)

feraledge said:


> The new song is catchy, but that doesn't make it memorable. I wasn't blown away by it, but I wasn't expecting to be. If I was going to listen to Metallica, I can pretty much guarantee I wouldn't chose this.
> I think you can pick and chose songs off of later stuff and find their worth, but Metallica's foundation isn't just solid songs, it's great albums: they work individually, but they really work as a whole. A song here or there is nothing.
> I'm definitely an "early Metallica" guy and always will be, I just don't see how they get that back, but let's be honest. Metallica formed in 1981 and between 1983 and 1988 released four absolutely fundamental metal albums that shaped rock AND heavy music in untold ways. Those albums changed my relationship to music, inspired me to pick up a guitar and to read _Johnny Got His Gun_. They were important to me in a lot of meaningful and powerful ways and then the stuff they did from there on out was headed in a different direction and we part ways.
> At this point, it's been 28 years since they released an album I found worth listening to. If I see it as them not rekindling that original spark, it's not because they're dicks for not doing it, it's because I'd be a dick if I expected them to stay that way. It's already funny enough that Hetfield was 25 and, by most measures, a "successful" adult doing what he loved for a living when he wrote 'Dyer's Eve'.
> ...



This is a great post


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 22, 2016)

Upon repeated listens, I am starting to get why people aren't feeling the solo. It starts out alright, then just kinda crashes and burns a few measures early. Other than that, it's still a great song to my ears!


----------



## Fretless (Aug 23, 2016)

To be honest, I was not impressed in any way shape or form with the song. People say it's a return to their older style, but it really feels to me like just any other song off of death magnetic, nothing impressive. 

I don't expect metallica to ever put out another black album, but I expect better than this. The song feels very repetitive, the mixing is not very good (the kick drum sounded way too loud in every system I have listened to the song on), and the solo was really lackluster.

I get people like the song, and good for them for enjoying it, but it's not for me.


----------



## prlgmnr (Aug 23, 2016)

Honestly at this point I'd even take another Black album.


----------



## Zalbu (Aug 23, 2016)

Listened to the song now, it's not bad but Lars really needs to go back to the drum sound he had on The Black Album or Justice. Better production than Death Magnetic, at least, but that's not saying much.

And for those who don't know, Lars did a 90 minute long segment in Swedish radio at the start of the summer where he talks about himself and Metallica and all that, don't really know why him specifically but you can listen to it here.


----------



## TedintheShed (Aug 23, 2016)

Great post.

In 1984 I got my hands of a cassette of "Kill 'em All". Prior to that, the high school band I was in was playing a whole variety of tunes, from Priest and Sabbath to hair metal to classic rock like Steppenwolf. 

I was the bassist. and went to my best friends house (he was a the drummer) and handed him the cassette. He was a Kiss fanatic. He said "No, I've heard of them and I'm not interested." or something like that. I said, "No man, listen to this track!" and put on "Whiplash". That got his attention.

That changed our music trajectory. Changed our lives, really. We were pretty damn poor growing up, and this music was our music. It was to us like rap was to the young inner city black kid. It represented us, pissed off, frustrated...lots of depth of emotion there. 

But this isn't that. I can't blame Metallica for becoming the band they are now. Every artist has to grow or stagnate. Some artist have the luxury to do as they please because they are set for life. Good for them, I say. But those first three albums were magic that is rarely captured ever by anyone. 




feraledge said:


> The new song is catchy, but that doesn't make it memorable. I wasn't blown away by it, but I wasn't expecting to be. If I was going to listen to Metallica, I can pretty much guarantee I wouldn't chose this.
> I think you can pick and chose songs off of later stuff and find their worth, but Metallica's foundation isn't just solid songs, it's great albums: they work individually, but they really work as a whole. A song here or there is nothing.
> I'm definitely an "early Metallica" guy and always will be, I just don't see how they get that back, but let's be honest. Metallica formed in 1981 and between 1983 and 1988 released four absolutely fundamental metal albums that shaped rock AND heavy music in untold ways. Those albums changed my relationship to music, inspired me to pick up a guitar and to read _Johnny Got His Gun_. They were important to me in a lot of meaningful and powerful ways and then the stuff they did from there on out was headed in a different direction and we part ways.
> At this point, it's been 28 years since they released an album I found worth listening to. If I see it as them not rekindling that original spark, it's not because they're dicks for not doing it, it's because I'd be a dick if I expected them to stay that way. It's already funny enough that Hetfield was 25 and, by most measures, a "successful" adult doing what he loved for a living when he wrote 'Dyer's Eve'.
> ...


----------



## extendedsolo (Aug 23, 2016)

Captastic said:


> Listened...shrugged shoulders. Maybe I've outgrown Metallica. The vocals don't speak to me...the rage feels forced...the riff is forgettable...Kirk can't even bend a note in tune, much less solo anymore.
> 
> Just my $.02



I find that I do this with absolutely classic albums that people love. Iron Maiden, who put on a great live show, I find myself just shrugging. Yeah I know it's GOOD but it doesn't do anything for me. A lot of pearl jam is the same way. It's good and going to be loved for years but it doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## blacai (Aug 23, 2016)

Some meme already


----------



## fps (Aug 23, 2016)

Production on Death Magnetic is fine, it's metal for goodness' sakes, ripping on its production has become a hipster thing to do. St Anger? Sure. Death Magnetic? Perfectly listenable, if it's that unbearable to you get the Guitar Hero rips and shut the hell up about it.


----------



## Trashgreen (Aug 23, 2016)

I do like some of the raw simplicity of this new song, the guitar sound does contain this modern dry thing and the raw mix could be a way of simply going back to the roots, but when Lars says they had 1500 ideas, jams and riffs to choose from, besides an endless list of what ever studio gear you would ever want to choose from.. They end up with an 3 minute opening song that makes you feel kind of... can this really be it?? Sometimes I'm thinking this could be one big troll from Metallica, I'm probably just crazy, we shall see how the hole album sounds in a few months...

Lars from the interview:


"A couple of months ago, we were sitting there taking stock of the record and thought maybe we should write one more fast, little crazy song, and that became "Hardwired." It just kind of happened. I think James [Hetfield] and I wrote and recorded it in less than a week, which, for us, is basically a nanosecond [_laughs_]."


"We record everything we do. When we started the album, I had an iPod with over 1,500 song ideas, jams and riffs on it, and they each have a number. I went on some really long road trips and listened to that for hours and hours. I'd write down, "'912' sounds like a good idea." [_Laughs_] Then James and I started connecting the dots about a year, year and a half ago. That's when the songs started taking shape. We wrote most of the songs in the fall of '14 and the spring of '15."


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 23, 2016)

fps said:


> Production on Death Magnetic is fine
















Also, new clip here.

http://www.metalsucks.net/2016/08/23/listen-sample-another-new-metallica-song-moth-flames/


----------



## MattThePenguin (Aug 23, 2016)

fps said:


> Production on Death Magnetic is fine.


----------



## Big_taco (Aug 23, 2016)

Just to break away from more recent post and direction...It's cool to see the wall of classic Hetfield guitars mixed with his new sigs in the control room of that "making of" video. He even busted out the "Kill Bon Jovi" Jackson King V. That set off inner 'tallica nerd. The '84 gibson, "eet fukk" ESP, the Electra...pre-tty rad.


----------



## A-Branger (Aug 23, 2016)

Fretless said:


> To be honest, I was not impressed in any way shape or form with the song. People say it's a return to their older style, but it really feels to me like just any other song off of death magnetic, nothing impressive.



pretty much that. It remind me too much of DM album

cool they are trying to go back to their first albums kinda sound...?...but being a big fan of Ride the Lighting and Master of Puppets, I have never seen Death Magnetic, or this song connection to it, apart from the punk-ish-trash drum groove

Metallica started doing Trash and eventually they evolved into their own thing. then black album came and shake things up even further, they had their sound and maybe during the Load/re-load they went too far?.... not sure I never own those. my first album was Garage Inc, then I bough MasterP then Ride the L, and S&M

point is (at least for ME) Metallica had their own sound, which evolved from their roots. Thats what I love about them, even the last stuff before StAnger. But this new trend to force themself to make another KillemAll is not making any good for them IMO. Yes, they are Metallica, but they arent doing anything memorable anymore. Cant remember even one song of Death Magnetic at this moment, and I own the CD which Ive no idea where is



also I have a theory that Lars sneeks into the mixing room once the songs are finished and push the drums fader up before they are sent to master: "Its ok guys, you all can go home, I would stay late and export the songs..."


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Aug 24, 2016)

SD83 said:


> I can't think of anyone who likes any of Metallica's records and thinks of AC/DC as cool... maybe people who liked Load/Reload and think 80s-Metallica is just noise?



I like Metallica.
I think ACDC is way cool.
I do not like Load/Reload unforgiven pop rock Metallica.

I like Death Magnetic (the mastering sucks)
I like the new tune a lot...ready for more


----------



## jwade (Aug 24, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, new clip here.
> 
> http://www.metalsucks.net/2016/08/23/listen-sample-another-new-metallica-song-moth-flames/




Killin' me over here, Smalls.


----------



## Zalbu (Aug 24, 2016)

fps said:


> Production on Death Magnetic is fine, it's metal for goodness' sakes, ripping on its production has become a hipster thing to do. St Anger? Sure. Death Magnetic? Perfectly listenable, if it's that unbearable to you get the Guitar Hero rips and shut the hell up about it.


No, it's actually, objectively bad.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_Magnetic#Criticism_regarding_production


----------



## Simic (Aug 24, 2016)

The song is ok but the cover art is horrible x)


----------



## Kwirk (Aug 24, 2016)

The Mirror said:


> I just leave this one here, cause you know these two are amazing.



Hah! Thanks for the share man.


----------



## big_aug (Aug 24, 2016)

Zalbu said:


> No, it's actually, objectively bad.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_Magnetic#Criticism_regarding_production



It could only be subjectively bad.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 24, 2016)

I mean sure, if you don't mind tons of brickwalling and snare drums that causes ear-fatiguing distortion.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Aug 24, 2016)

Please don't crucify me for this, but... I feel like a lot of the older folks are a tad too harsh in cases like this. When people say things like "they'll never have the same magic as the first albums" or "this doesn't have the impact on me as Kill 'em All did when I was 16" I think to myself, of course you're not going to think that. Listening to those albums at that point in your life was life changing in many ways not the least of which was because you were so impressionable at the time. Even though the new stuff may not be magic for you it sure as hell may be for younger people. Like myself, for example, I had never heard of Metallica until I heard The Day that Never Comes. That was my Four Horsemen, and All Nightmare Long was my Whiplash. Looking back now I can see the faults in those songs and how their older music compares to those songs, but those were the songs that changed my life like Creeping Death changed yours. No matter how much I love Kill em All and Ride the Lightning, Death Magnetic will always be THE Metallica album to me. I guess what I'm trying to say is, don't diminish the new music because it'll be someone's first exposure to Metallica and in 20 years they'll look back at Hardwired the way others look back at the original stuff


----------



## Zalbu (Aug 24, 2016)

big_aug said:


> It could only be subjectively bad.


How is distortion, brick walling and no dynamics subjectively bad? Sure, if you enjoy it or not is subjective, the actual quality itself isn't.


----------



## wankerness (Aug 24, 2016)

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> Please don't crucify me for this, but... I feel like a lot of the older folks are a tad too harsh in cases like this. When people say things like "they'll never have the same magic as the first albums" or "this doesn't have the impact on me as Kill 'em All did when I was 16" I think to myself, of course you're not going to think that. Listening to those albums at that point in your life was life changing in many ways not the least of which was because you were so impressionable at the time. Even though the new stuff may not be magic for you it sure as hell may be for younger people. Like myself, for example, I had never heard of Metallica until I heard The Day that Never Comes. That was my Four Horsemen, and All Nightmare Long was my Whiplash. Looking back now I can see the faults in those songs and how their older music compares to those songs, but those were the songs that changed my life like Creeping Death changed yours. No matter how much I love Kill em All and Ride the Lightning, Death Magnetic will always be THE Metallica album to me. I guess what I'm trying to say is, don't diminish the new music because it'll be someone's first exposure to Metallica and in 20 years they'll look back at Hardwired the way others look back at the original stuff



Incoming simultaneous forum





I kind of agree, except, why don't you crazy kids have your own Metallica? Aren't a bunch of 50 year old guys desperately uncool?


----------



## The Mirror (Aug 25, 2016)

wankerness said:


> I kind of agree, except, why don't you crazy kids have your own Metallica? Aren't a bunch of 50 year old guys desperately uncool?



Metallica are still the go to gateway to Metal music for pretty much every teen interested in hard music out there.

It's simple. Everyone knows Metallica. Everyone knows Enter Sandman. It is the most well known Metal song out there. Thus a young guy interested in getting to know more of this will surely end up with Metallica.

How else do you think it is still possible that the Black Album to this day sells better every week than most new Metal Records from other bands. 

There was this wonderful statistic around stating that the Black Album sold more copies than Megadeth's Super Collider in the month the latter came out. 
(Well of course it is a ....ty album, but you see the point.)


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 25, 2016)

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> Please don't crucify me for this, but... I feel like a lot of the older folks are a tad too harsh in cases like this. When people say things like "they'll never have the same magic as the first albums" or "this doesn't have the impact on me as Kill 'em All did when I was 16" I think to myself, of course you're not going to think that. Listening to those albums at that point in your life was life changing in many ways not the least of which was because you were so impressionable at the time. Even though the new stuff may not be magic for you it sure as hell may be for younger people. Like myself, for example, I had never heard of Metallica until I heard The Day that Never Comes. That was my Four Horsemen, and All Nightmare Long was my Whiplash. Looking back now I can see the faults in those songs and how their older music compares to those songs, but those were the songs that changed my life like Creeping Death changed yours. No matter how much I love Kill em All and Ride the Lightning, Death Magnetic will always be THE Metallica album to me. I guess what I'm trying to say is, don't diminish the new music because it'll be someone's first exposure to Metallica and in 20 years they'll look back at Hardwired the way others look back at the original stuff





While I understand your point, the old albums still standup so well that thinking death magnetic or really anything since the 90's can even hang with the first 4 albums is just absurd to me. I'm only 27, btw.


----------



## Rosal76 (Aug 25, 2016)

Big_taco said:


> He even busted out the "Kill Bon Jovi" Jackson King V.



Is that the price tag still tied to the headstock???


----------



## Big_taco (Aug 25, 2016)

Rosal76 said:


> Is that the price tag still tied to the headstock???



It might be a tag from where he had it repaired because I know he damaged the neck on it in the '80s, which was one reason he stopped using it. It was a custom order for him, relatively close to the same time Kirk got his RR custom.


----------



## Rosal76 (Aug 25, 2016)

Big_taco said:


> It might be a tag from where he had it repaired because I know he damaged the neck on it in the '80s, which was one reason he stopped using it. It was a custom order for him, relatively close to the same time Kirk got his RR custom.



Ahhh. Interesting.  It amazes me that he still has a tag still tied to it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 25, 2016)

It MIGHT have been recently serviced, which is why it had a tag.

I remember seeing some studio footage from the Death Magnetic sessions and he had a tag still attatched to his (supposedly) Gibson Iron Cross sig prototype. 

But man I ALWAYS loved that V. Good to see him bring it out again.


----------



## wankerness (Aug 25, 2016)

The Mirror said:


> Metallica are still the go to gateway to Metal music for pretty much every teen interested in hard music out there.
> 
> It's simple. Everyone knows Metallica. Everyone knows Enter Sandman. It is the most well known Metal song out there. Thus a young guy interested in getting to know more of this will surely end up with Metallica.
> 
> ...



This doesn't make sense to me. When I was a kid, it made sense cause it was only a few years old. But these days, it seems like something from the mid to late 2000s should have taken its place. Is there that much of a dearth of popular heavy metal that kids are STILL stuck going back to the same early 90s stuff?


----------



## extendedsolo (Aug 25, 2016)

wankerness said:


> This doesn't make sense to me. When I was a kid, it made sense cause it was only a few years old. But these days, it seems like something from the mid to late 2000s should have taken its place. Is there that much of a dearth of popular heavy metal that kids are STILL stuck going back to the same early 90s stuff?



Gateway metal these days is Avenged Sevenfold, Five Finger Death Punch and Slipknot. Or even stuff like Black Veil Brides. Although I suppose there are a lot of kids that love Load, Reload and Death Magnetic.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Aug 25, 2016)

wankerness said:


> This doesn't make sense to me. When I was a kid, it made sense cause it was only a few years old. But these days, it seems like something from the mid to late 2000s should have taken its place. Is there that much of a dearth of popular heavy metal that kids are STILL stuck going back to the same early 90s stuff?



Yeah, I think so, there are a of of great metal bands today but people just aren't being exposed to them. Bands like Volbeat and Avenged Sevenfold come to mind  The truth is that Metallica still has a presence in the mainstream media and that is why they are still reaching new people. The casual teen isn't going to search the web for today's metal acts if they aren't presented to them. The reason I found Metallica was because their video was on the front page of Yahoo way back in 2009  Hell even my mom knows they're releasing a new album this year because they popped up on whatever news source she's reading. But she'll never see the new Periphery or Vektor album there.


----------



## extendedsolo (Aug 25, 2016)

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> Please don't crucify me for this, but... I feel like a lot of the older folks are a tad too harsh in cases like this. When people say things like "they'll never have the same magic as the first albums" or "this doesn't have the impact on me as Kill 'em All did when I was 16" I think to myself, of course you're not going to think that. Listening to those albums at that point in your life was life changing in many ways not the least of which was because you were so impressionable at the time. Even though the new stuff may not be magic for you it sure as hell may be for younger people. Like myself, for example, I had never heard of Metallica until I heard The Day that Never Comes. That was my Four Horsemen, and All Nightmare Long was my Whiplash. Looking back now I can see the faults in those songs and how their older music compares to those songs, but those were the songs that changed my life like Creeping Death changed yours. No matter how much I love Kill em All and Ride the Lightning, Death Magnetic will always be THE Metallica album to me. I guess what I'm trying to say is, don't diminish the new music because it'll be someone's first exposure to Metallica and in 20 years they'll look back at Hardwired the way others look back at the original stuff



this is 100000% true. I feel like when people say "Metallica doesn't have that same fire!" they are projecting. Metallica may still have the same fire, who are you to say? It's more likely they the person saying thing like that don't feel the same about Metallica. 

I was the worlds largest metallica fan (hyperbole) back in high school/middle school. I still love their stuff but I don't feel the same way about them anymore.


----------



## Zalbu (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm 21 and my intro to metal was symphonic metal like Nightwish, but a bit after that I basically only listened to Metallica and Iron Maiden. It makes sense that kids today still listen to Metallica since those first 5 albums are still some of the best metal albums in history. It's not very likely that anything will replace those albums any time soon.


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 28, 2016)

extendedsolo said:


> this is 100000% true. I feel like when people say "Metallica doesn't have that same fire!" they are projecting. Metallica may still have the same fire, who are you to say? It's more likely they the person saying thing like that don't feel the same about Metallica.



I don't know, what brought me to be a Metallica fan wasn't a specific sound: all the first five albums have their own sound and are markedly different from each other, but they all sounded _good_ for their time. If that matters, although they're not my favourites, Load and Reload sound good too. Then St anger sounds like a piece of ****, and Death Magnetic is only marginally better.

That first new song was therefore "meh-ish" when I listended to it. And then tonight I watched the live version on Youtube and I LOVED it. So I guess that what disappoints me in the latest records isn't the songs but what is pretty poor production for a band of Metallica's stature. Noting that I don't usually like recordings aiming for loudness Guinness world records. (I have the same issue with the few last Maiden albums and most modern-Sneap-esque production unless it fits the music style, ie industrial rock etc)
If the album sounded lieke that live version, I'd buy 100, put them in a cart and go distribute them in the street to convert the heathens.


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Aug 29, 2016)

wankerness said:


> This doesn't make sense to me. When I was a kid, it made sense cause it was only a few years old. But these days, it seems like something from the mid to late 2000s should have taken its place. Is there that much of a dearth of popular heavy metal that kids are STILL stuck going back to the same early 90s stuff?



Honestly, I think it's because late 80's/early 90's metal was the best metal. Why choose an inferior (imho) newer gateway when there are so many straight up older classics?

It's like classic rock, when someone asks for a recommendation do you tell them about Wolfmother or just go straight to Led Zeppelin?


----------



## extendedsolo (Aug 29, 2016)

HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> Honestly, I think it's because late 80's/early 90's metal was the best metal. Why choose an inferior (imho) newer gateway when there are so many straight up older classics?
> 
> It's like classic rock, when someone asks for a recommendation do you tell them about Wolfmother or just go straight to Led Zeppelin?



This is a symptom of rock being dead or dying. Can we think of a mainstream rock record that is being hailed as a new classic? I mean they biggest rock bands right now are either 1)country artists with no staying power 2)bands that are 20 years old (Foo Fighters Pearl Jam) or 3) Butt rock (nickelback). We are all still stuck on Rolling stones/Led Zeppelin/Jimi Hendrix being the best things ever. That certainly isn't happening in rap/hip hop music. Yeah they respect their elders, but no one acts like Tupac is the only thing that ever happened. It seems like rock groups now are trying to capture rock's previous glory instead of forging their own path. 

It just sucks that the best rock music is over 30 years old with no signs of anyone surpassing it. I suppose this is what other genres that have been on top of the mountain have gone through too. I mean people STILL think that Coltrane/Davis/Ellington haven't been surpassed. Now Jazz is a curriculum you study in school. I can't wait for the day that historians decide that rock music is a curriculum.

I've had the opinion for quite awhile now that once baby boomers in the US start dying off (next 20-40 years) that rock music will have influences in music, but will mainly be invisable. Music where the guitar is the centerpiece will become a really small subgroup. Go to any rock show and it's SOOOO many older people. Young people go to pop groups, edm, country, or rap now.


----------



## p0ke (Aug 29, 2016)

I like the new song, apart from the snare thing in the beginning and the kick+snare tone in general. It reminded me a bit of Slayer though, which I guess is a good thing in this case. Nice to hear they aren't afraid of still playing aggressive stuff even though they're getting old


----------



## SD83 (Aug 29, 2016)

If you changed a few names of song/record titles, band names and genres, this could as well be the In Flames thread... 
I have no idea how the situation is in other places or in other genres (including rock), but as for metal, if I had to list all the records released in the 80s I like vs all the records released in 2015 I like, the later list would be far longer. It's less extreme for the 90s and even less for the early 2000s. When I was in school, at my school there was exactly one kid my age that was into metal, two which were a year older. Out of approximatly 150. And looking at people that age these days, that number has not dropped, not at all. Most metal concerts I'm at I feel damn old at 33. Metal parties, feeling even older. And to be honest, what I think IS ruining it in part is the attitude of some people that everything that was introduced to metal after ~1990 is the devils work and has to be avoided at all cost. (and yes, it certainly is happening in parts of the rap/hip hop scene as well, at least it is in Germany, the exact same thing, kids born in 1998 telling you that nothing good ever came out after this or that record, all of which were released before they were born...). 
The number of bands people have access to exploded compared to the 80s/90s. If you knew 40 bands (not counting local bands) back then, met another metal fan from anywhere, he probably knew 20-30 of those bands as well. Makes it much easier to find something you can agree on as being "classic" as opposed to now where some people know 40 genres...
/rant, sorry, had to 

tl;dr: Some of the old bands still release great stuff, I love the new Slayer, Kreator still deliver, and "Hardwired" sounds far from bad. Some not that old bands still release great stuff, Deftones, Soilwork, Korn, Slipknot. New bands still blow my mind every other months, Black Crown Initiate, Lithium Dawn, Vola. If you know 100 bands from the last 10 years, 40 from the 90s and 10 from the 80s, it's easy to agree on one of the later and to forget that there was a lot of horribly bad bands from the 80s who were rightfully forgotten...


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Aug 29, 2016)

extendedsolo said:


> This is a symptom of rock being dead or dying. Can we think of a mainstream rock record that is being hailed as a new classic? I mean they biggest rock bands right now are either 1)country artists with no staying power 2)bands that are 20 years old (Foo Fighters Pearl Jam) or 3) Butt rock (nickelback). We are all still stuck on Rolling stones/Led Zeppelin/Jimi Hendrix being the best things ever. That certainly isn't happening in rap/hip hop music. Yeah they respect their elders, but no one acts like Tupac is the only thing that ever happened. It seems like rock groups now are trying to capture rock's previous glory instead of forging their own path.
> 
> It just sucks that the best rock music is over 30 years old with no signs of anyone surpassing it. I suppose this is what other genres that have been on top of the mountain have gone through too. I mean people STILL think that Coltrane/Davis/Ellington haven't been surpassed. Now Jazz is a curriculum you study in school. I can't wait for the day that historians decide that rock music is a curriculum.
> 
> I've had the opinion for quite awhile now that once baby boomers in the US start dying off (next 20-40 years) that rock music will have influences in music, but will mainly be invisable. Music where the guitar is the centerpiece will become a really small subgroup. Go to any rock show and it's SOOOO many older people. Young people go to pop groups, edm, country, or rap now.



Can we not with this "rock is dying" mentality? No offense to you but it's that kind of attitude that hurts way more than it helps. If you can't find impressive rock and metal music from modern bands then you're not liking in the right place. Maybe we're not seeing "modern classics" but I hypothesize that being due to the fact that younger people are listening to other genres from the overwhelming amount of music that exists. But it certainly isn't due to a lack of good music. These last few years have been great for new heavy music and I can give you some examples if you want but rock and metal are not going anywhere. There's a new generation carrying the torch and it's different for sure but it's not dying lol


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Aug 29, 2016)

extendedsolo said:


> This is a symptom of rock being dead or dying. Can we think of a mainstream rock record that is being hailed as a new classic? I mean they biggest rock bands right now are either 1)country artists with no staying power 2)bands that are 20 years old (Foo Fighters Pearl Jam) or 3) Butt rock (nickelback). We are all still stuck on Rolling stones/Led Zeppelin/Jimi Hendrix being the best things ever. That certainly isn't happening in rap/hip hop music. Yeah they respect their elders, but no one acts like Tupac is the only thing that ever happened. It seems like rock groups now are trying to capture rock's previous glory instead of forging their own path.
> 
> It just sucks that the best rock music is over 30 years old with no signs of anyone surpassing it. I suppose this is what other genres that have been on top of the mountain have gone through too. I mean people STILL think that Coltrane/Davis/Ellington haven't been surpassed. Now Jazz is a curriculum you study in school. I can't wait for the day that historians decide that rock music is a curriculum.
> 
> I've had the opinion for quite awhile now that once baby boomers in the US start dying off (next 20-40 years) that rock music will have influences in music, but will mainly be invisable. Music where the guitar is the centerpiece will become a really small subgroup. Go to any rock show and it's SOOOO many older people. Young people go to pop groups, edm, country, or rap now.



I would say that the classic rock "greats" are still huge has a lot to do with the people who run things in the world, because they grew up with those bands. So to them, none of the music today can compare. When all those people die off, there won't be too many people to promote that music anymore. So when the kids who grew up listening to Nickel back or Fallout boy, they will prop up those bands to be the greatest of all time. 

It's a generational thing.

Just like how people who are in their 90s today who were born during the great depression era, think that big band music is the greatest thing ever and then this "noisy" rock music came along and "these kids just make terrible noise and don't know what great music is". Just like how the millenial kids of today probably never heard of Frank Sinatra or Perry Como, our grandchildren may never hear of this Led Zeppelin band 

it's a generational thing.


----------



## Zalbu (Aug 29, 2016)

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> Can we not with this "rock is dying" mentality? No offense to you but it's that kind of attitude that hurts way more than it helps. If you can't find impressive rock and metal music from modern bands then you're not liking in the right place. Maybe we're not seeing "modern classics" but I hypothesize that being due to the fact that younger people are listening to other genres from the overwhelming amount of music that exists. But it certainly isn't due to a lack of good music. These last few years have been great for new heavy music and I can give you some examples if you want but rock and metal are not going anywhere. There's a new generation carrying the torch and it's different for sure but it's not dying lol


Rock and metal are two different genres, metal is always moving forward with new subgenres being created left right and center, but rock just... exists. That's just the nature of the genre.


----------



## wankerness (Aug 29, 2016)

Unleash The Fury said:


> I would say that the classic rock "greats" are still huge has a lot to do with the people who run things in the world, because they grew up with those bands. So to them, none of the music today can compare. When all those people die off, there won't be too many people to promote that music anymore. So when the kids who grew up listening to Nickel back or Fallout boy, they will prop up those bands to be the greatest of all time.
> 
> It's a generational thing.
> 
> ...



You dodged everyone's points in your separated "It's a generational thing" bludgeoning. Why are the kids still holding up Metallica today? Who are the equivalents of Nickelback and Fallout Boy? It seems like Metallica actually was LESS respected back 10 years ago in the day of Nickelback and Fallout Boy, since at least then there were still popular rock bands and everyone laughed at Metallica for being wimps. Same deal with the late 90s when we had TOTALLY EXTREME bands like KORN out there  Popular rock/metal seems kinda dead now. I know some kids that listen to the likes of Chon or whatever on youtube, but there doesn't seem to be much in the way of massive popular artists anymore, and there sure seems to be a much greater focus on "classic rock" than there ever was in the 00s.


----------



## feraledge (Aug 30, 2016)

extendedsolo said:


> This is a symptom of rock being dead or dying. Can we think of a mainstream rock record that is being hailed as a new classic? I mean they biggest rock bands right now are either 1)country artists with no staying power 2)bands that are 20 years old (Foo Fighters Pearl Jam) or 3) Butt rock (nickelback). We are all still stuck on Rolling stones/Led Zeppelin/Jimi Hendrix being the best things ever. That certainly isn't happening in rap/hip hop music. Yeah they respect their elders, but no one acts like Tupac is the only thing that ever happened. It seems like rock groups now are trying to capture rock's previous glory instead of forging their own path.
> 
> It just sucks that the best rock music is over 30 years old with no signs of anyone surpassing it. I suppose this is what other genres that have been on top of the mountain have gone through too. I mean people STILL think that Coltrane/Davis/Ellington haven't been surpassed. Now Jazz is a curriculum you study in school. I can't wait for the day that historians decide that rock music is a curriculum.
> 
> I've had the opinion for quite awhile now that once baby boomers in the US start dying off (next 20-40 years) that rock music will have influences in music, but will mainly be invisable. Music where the guitar is the centerpiece will become a really small subgroup. Go to any rock show and it's SOOOO many older people. Young people go to pop groups, edm, country, or rap now.









I'd just like to clarify that as a self avowed (and a couple pages back, reaffirmed) "older Metallica guy", that my issues with Metallica's music in zero ways reflect my opinion of music in general. If I say, "they don't make them like they used to", _they_, in this case is Metallica, not _everyone_.
I trust a lot of those who wear the badge of "old Metallica" are probably more in line with this thinking instead of thinking the Load (or whatever) somehow signaled the death of rock and the increasing presence of those damn kids on my goddamn lawn. 
I think the most respectable thing Metallica have done in decades is bring Gojira on tour.

That said, live "Hardwired" works better in my opinion. I think if I saw a set of Metallica playing older stuff and stuck that song in the mix, I'd probably be more intrigued, but it's very simple, lyrically infantile compared to RtL-AJFA, and at less than four minutes, which hardly seems reflective of the double disc album that is coming out. 
My earlier comments stand, so I'll see myself out.


----------



## HaloHat (Aug 30, 2016)

I'd expect a better video from Metallica thought it was somewhat cool because it had V guitars in it  

The song sounded ok to me. I liked it.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Aug 30, 2016)

wankerness said:


> You dodged everyone's points in your separated "It's a generational thing" bludgeoning. Why are the kids still holding up Metallica today? Who are the equivalents of Nickelback and Fallout Boy? It seems like Metallica actually was LESS respected back 10 years ago in the day of Nickelback and Fallout Boy, since at least then there were still popular rock bands and everyone laughed at Metallica for being wimps. Same deal with the late 90s when we had TOTALLY EXTREME bands like KORN out there  Popular rock/metal seems kinda dead now. I know some kids that listen to the likes of Chon or whatever on youtube, but there doesn't seem to be much in the way of massive popular artists anymore, and there sure seems to be a much greater focus on "classic rock" than there ever was in the 00s.



I'm not sure where your coming from and you may be mistaking me for someone who holds a different opinion than what I actually have. But the kids still hold up Metallica today because of their commercial success which everyone is familiar with. My 95 year old grandfather used to hear Enter Sandman when his favorite closing baseball pitcher came walking out from the bullpen every night for 20 years. Everyone knows Metallica, and rightfully so. They wrote some of the greatest rock/metal classics.

As far as CHON, they won't stand the test of time. fortunately or unfortunately depending how you look at it.


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Aug 30, 2016)

If I write a song like this and post it on Soundcloud, it will be ignored. Totally uninspired and uninspiring song writing. As usual, I would say.

My problem, I never liked Metallica and never will. They have written 1 great song (Master of Puppets), a couple of OK songs (funnily enough, not thrash), and the rest is not only "meh", it is really unlistenable to me.
And their attitude, holy cow! It got even worse after Trujillo jumped in. The only cool guy is Hammett, who seems to be down to earth.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Aug 30, 2016)

Now, about the "metal is dying" part of this topic.

To me, "true" metal has already died with the advent of grunge. Metal is a matter of attitude, not only music, and back in the 80s and early 90s it was that "elitist" attitude that made metal become a phenomenon. 
Grunge made heavy and "furious" music accessible to everyone, with a more anti-hero attitude. Yes, you can be heavy and pissed-off without having that snobby attitude. It was a short-lived genre, but had a massive impact on modern music.

Let's talk about live shows of iconic metal bands. I have seen Maiden performing old tracks a couple of years ago. Songs like "Aces high" are immortal masterpieces, yet Maiden made it sound like they were played by a cover band, with no spirit and no emotion.

The same applies to rock and punk. Punk destroyed classic rock, like grunge has smashed metal.

Nowadays, "heavy" music is already accessible to everyone, being extreme does not pay, there is no cliche to break. You want to be a rebel, you play like in the 80s. But the 80s and their culture are long gone.


----------



## big_aug (Aug 30, 2016)

You guys keep talking about culture and music dying. I'll keep enjoying Metallica riffage.


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 30, 2016)

As an older Metallica fan (bought Master on cassette when it came out), I still look forward to and enjoy what this band has to offer. Same with Megadeth, Slayer, and Anthrax. They aren't twenty years old anymore.


----------



## potatohead (Aug 31, 2016)

EmaDaCuz said:


> They have written 1 great song (Master of Puppets)



... What?

IMO Puppets isn't even their best song. I'd say they have at least double digits in their 80's releases alone that would be considered iconic songs by virtually everyone. Some of these are masterpieces which defined the genre of thrash forever. 

Seek & Destroy
For Whom the Bell Tolls
Creeping Death 
Fade to Black
Battery
Puppets
Welcome Home
Damage Inc
Blackened
Harvester
One
Dyer's Eve
All the 80's instrumentals


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 31, 2016)

They never wrote a bad song from 1984 - 1989.  Even their most "hated" ones (from what I can tell, One and Escape) are classics.

If you think Master of Puppets is their only good song, then I want whatever you're smoking. 

No, actually, forget that. Whatever you're smoking makes you a grumpy .....


----------



## feraledge (Aug 31, 2016)

Who hates One?!?


----------



## wankerness (Aug 31, 2016)

feraledge said:


> Who hates One?!?



People that thought a music video was selling out? But yeah, it's almost universally considered one of their best songs, if not THE best. Unlike Escape.

If I had to GUESS, the fan least favorites would probably be those tracks that are fine but no one really talks about, like Leper Messiah or Shortest Straw or maybe Phantom Lord (though everyone seems to like that solo). But yeah, Escape gets a lot of hate.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 31, 2016)

People tend to hate it nowadays because it's overplayed. Same with Enter Sandman. Those are the only two songs I know of that people say they dislike from Metallica's golden era. It's most likely a vocal minority, but it's one of the few songs I see people say they dislike from that era.

I usually don't count Kill 'Em All because, even though people seem to love that album, it doesn't hold a candle to the next 3 albums.


----------



## wankerness (Aug 31, 2016)

Did anyone see that sketchy last X-Men movie where they played at least half of The Four Horsemen as the bad guy was assembling his "Four Horsemen" ?!  I guess the royalties were worth it!


----------



## feraledge (Aug 31, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> People tend to hate it nowadays because it's overplayed. Same with Enter Sandman. Those are the only two songs I know of that people say they dislike from Metallica's golden era. It's most likely a vocal minority, but it's one of the few songs I see people say they dislike from that era.
> 
> I usually don't count Kill 'Em All because, even though people seem to love that album, it doesn't hold a candle to the next 3 albums.



I think Kill 'Em All is a great rock album. RtL, MoP, and AJFA are great metal albums.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 31, 2016)

KeA was more like very raw NWOBHM. Ride the Lightning was when Metallica became Metallica.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Aug 31, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> KeA was more like very raw NWOBHM. Ride the Lightning was when Metallica became Metallica.



Gotta agree with this, you could insert the whole middle section of The Four Horsemen into a Maiden song and no one would say it sounds out of place. I guess that's why it's one of my favorite Metallica songs, because it sounds more like Iron Maiden


----------



## potatohead (Sep 1, 2016)

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> Gotta agree with this, you could insert the whole middle section of The Four Horsemen into a Maiden song and no one would say it sounds out of place. I guess that's why it's one of my favorite Metallica songs, because it sounds more like Iron Maiden



Well the irony of that is, Metallica didn't really write it. I mean, they wrote part of it I suppose. 

I can't see how anyone can hate One, that song is just awesome, IMO better than Puppets. I like Shortest Straw a lot too, I guess I like Justice a lot in general.


----------



## Draceius (Sep 1, 2016)

wankerness said:


> If I had to GUESS, the fan least favorites would probably be those tracks that are fine but no one really talks about, like Leper Messiah or Shortest Straw or maybe Phantom Lord (though everyone seems to like that solo).



Hey, the shortest straw is possibly my favourite song on AJFA, but I totally get what you're saying about songs that are solid but no-one speaks about. I think every Metallica album of that era was like that, where (at least for me) there are no filler songs.


----------



## chopeth (Sep 1, 2016)

Hate on Lepper Messiah? c'mon! I even covered that song with my band twenty years ago, awesome middle section. Better than anything they put out from the Black Album.


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 1, 2016)

wankerness said:


> If I had to GUESS, the fan least favorites would probably be those tracks that are fine but no one really talks about, like Leper Messiah or Shortest Straw or maybe Phantom Lord (though everyone seems to like that solo). But yeah, Escape gets a lot of hate.



Shortest straw is actually part of my training routine. Very good for metronome work. What made their success was also that the albums are very strong, with only a few filler songs.



> I think Kill 'Em All is a great rock album. RtL, MoP, and AJFA are great metal albums.



Disagree, it maybe was less refined and hadn't taken up all the thrash codes yet, but you can't label an album "rock" when it has Whiplash and Metal Militia on the roster.


----------



## wankerness (Sep 1, 2016)

I have nothing against Shortest Straw, it just seems like no one ever talked about it back when I used to talk about Metallica all the time! My personal least favorite on that album is probably either the title track or Frayed Ends of Sanity, they just go on way too long, and the latter doesn't have many riffs I like. The solo in the latter is of course possibly the best on the album, though.


----------



## wankerness (Sep 1, 2016)

Andromalia said:


> Shortest straw is actually part of my training routine. Very good for metronome work. What made their success was also that the albums are very strong, with only a few filler songs.
> 
> 
> 
> Disagree, it maybe was less refined and hadn't taken up all the thrash codes yet, but you can't label an album "rock" when it has Whiplash and Metal Militia on the roster.



I was looking at Kill Em All for weak tracks, and it doesn't really have any. I guess when I was in a hurry I'd skip Hit the Lights, Anesthesia, Phantom Lord, and/or Metal Militia, but none of them are bad. Well, Anesthesia might be bad to non-bass players.  Motorbreath and The Four Horsemen and Jump in the Fire and Seek & Destroy were all favorites of mine to play back in high school.

(The Four Horsemen was partly a favorite cause I couldn't even come close to playing Mechanix!)


----------



## extendedsolo (Sep 1, 2016)

wankerness said:


> Did anyone see that sketchy last X-Men movie where they played at least half of The Four Horsemen as the bad guy was assembling his "Four Horsemen" ?!  I guess the royalties were worth it!



I haven't seen it, but I eventually will. That song does not sound like it's going to fit in a movie at all. Really I can't hate on Metallica for doing things like this anymore since every band does it. I think they are more concerned with their legacy after they retire/die and are going to do everything to make sure they stay in the public conscious. Hence the whole "First rock band to play in US Bank Stadium" thing. I would not be surprised if they headline the Super Bowl halftime show there next year.



wankerness said:


> I have nothing against Shortest Straw, it just seems like no one ever talked about it back when I used to talk about Metallica all the time! My personal least favorite on that album is probably either the title track or Frayed Ends of Sanity, they just go on way too long, and the latter doesn't have many riffs I like. The solo in the latter is of course possibly the best on the album, though.



SHORTEST STRAW! I love that solo! I know Kirk said he felt like he had something to prove on that album so he lost sleep over the solos. I wish he would feel that way again since his solos now sound like he just runs through every lick/trick he knows with no structure.

But yeah I think the only songs I don't like from the first four albums are Frayed Ends of Sanity and MAYBE Escape. Everything else is like a masterclass in good metal songwriting.



EmaDaCuz said:


> If I write a song like this and post it on Soundcloud, it will be ignored. Totally uninspired and uninspiring song writing. As usual, I would say.
> 
> My problem, I never liked Metallica and never will. They have written 1 great song (Master of Puppets), a couple of OK songs (funnily enough, not thrash), and the rest is not only "meh", it is really unlistenable to me.
> And their attitude, holy cow! It got even worse after Trujillo jumped in. The only cool guy is Hammett, who seems to be down to earth.
> ...



Wow dude, did you have to buy a new keyboard after you melted yours with this scorching HOT TAKE.


----------



## MFB (Sep 1, 2016)

> But yeah, Escape gets a lot of hate.



Which is a shame because that song is great to play, although the timing of the verse can be a little jarring initially.


----------



## Zalbu (Sep 1, 2016)

Didn't James say he hates Escape and refuse to play it live?


----------



## ArtDecade (Sep 1, 2016)

Zalbu said:


> Didn't James say he hates Escape and refuse to play it live?



He hates it - but he has performed it live a handful of times.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 1, 2016)

Shortest Straw is actually my 2nd favorite AJFA song. Awesome groove, amazing solo, and I'm actually a fan of Lars' drumming on that song.


----------



## feraledge (Sep 1, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> *I'm actually a fan of Lars' drumming*



Always remember, the internet never forgets.


----------



## ArtDecade (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Mprinsje (Sep 1, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Shortest Straw is actually my 2nd favorite AJFA song. Awesome groove, amazing solo, and I'm actually a fan of Lars' drumming on that song.



Lars' drumming on the whole ajfa is great. Maybe not the tightest around but damn fun to listen to


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Sep 1, 2016)

I want Metallica to play the superbowl too. either them or acdc. (But with Brian)

what song would Metallica play though? (probably saving Enter Sandman for last).

Fuel maybe, enter sandman. what else?


----------



## fps (Sep 1, 2016)

EmaDaCuz said:


> Now, about the "metal is dying" part of this topic.
> 
> To me, "true" metal has already died with the advent of grunge. Metal is a matter of attitude, not only music, and back in the 80s and early 90s it was that "elitist" attitude that made metal become a phenomenon.
> Grunge made heavy and "furious" music accessible to everyone, with a more anti-hero attitude. Yes, you can be heavy and pissed-off without having that snobby attitude. It was a short-lived genre, but had a massive impact on modern music.
> ...



Bitter nonsense.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 1, 2016)

Enter Sandman, Fuel, One, Sad But True, Master of Puppets, or Sad But True.



fps said:


> Bitter nonsense.


----------



## mongey (Sep 1, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Shortest Straw is actually my 2nd favorite AJFA song. Awesome groove, amazing solo, and I'm actually a fan of Lars' drumming on that song.



agreed. I have always been a fan of the shortest straw then harvester of sorrow back to back on the album 



not to diss on hetfields singing back in the day ,cause i think he's done some great stuff , but I still think Orion is their best track 

that horried live concert ,roadie movie thing they did sucked, apart from them playing that at the end


----------



## big_aug (Sep 2, 2016)

AJFA might be my favorite song ever. You put that song on anywhere and you're going to see heads bobbing. Doesn't matter who they are or where you're at. It's just universally awesome.

As someone else said, I also love the drums the Justice album. Justice is probably my favorite album actually. I change my mind all the time though. I listen to each probably at least once a week or two and depending on what album I listened to last, my favorite varies.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 2, 2016)

Seriously sounds at home on Ride the Lightning.


----------



## MFB (Sep 2, 2016)

I feel like with the RtL tone it's close, but I lean more towards KEA/MoP for it


----------



## LordGloom (Sep 2, 2016)

It saddens me to see Frayed Ends get no love. Not a day goes by where I don't hum those riffs in the middle section.


----------



## Zalbu (Sep 4, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Seriously sounds at home on Ride the Lightning.



I think this just makes it sound like a parody version of Battery or something. James needs to lock himself into a library for a week and write more stuff like Orion and To Live Is To Die.


----------



## Eptaceros (Sep 4, 2016)

lol you just referenced two songs that have heavy input from Cliff Burton. It's safe to say you won't ever hear songs like that again.


----------



## feraledge (Sep 5, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Seriously sounds at home on Ride the Lightning.




Someone seriously has way too much time on their hands, but I enjoyed the three minutes I spent on that video.  
Agreed, "RtL" version suits it best.


----------



## TedintheShed (Sep 6, 2016)

Ma, as an "older guy" I didn't mean to help cause a ....storm. 

So like I said I think the new tune is okay but their new stuff can NEVER be as good as those first three albums. It is impossible, and it is simply because of their circumstances. THAT IS NOT A BAD THING, mind you. They are in a different situation financially, they are older now. They made metal if not main steam, pretty damn popular. But when you have a limo driver and it is absolutely nothing to you to front your new bassist $1 million, it is impossible to come from the same place you were you rehearses in a stank assed warehouse, had to figure out what friends/girls were free to give you a ride (because you don't have a car) and figure out whose friends house you could crash at for the night. 

And can the "music is dead" crap. Metallica, Megadeth, Anthrax and to a lesser extend Slayer will always be my most prominent influences. Before them, Sabbath, Maiden and Priest was big. Then other bands rose. I love me some Pantera. Then I discovered Fear Factory. Then KSe ATR and A7X. From there, I've pretty much stagnated be well...that's how life work kids. 

If you learn nothing, learn that music will never stop evolving. Somewhere, Meshuggah was some one else's Metallica., or maybe it is Periphery. Periphery is a great band (but not MY music) and my daughter (as guitarist herself) LOVES them. I feel confident that not so long ago in some young drummers bedroom some bassist showed their band mate the Clear CD and it blew their mind like Kill Em All blew the mind of me and my drummer so many years ago. 

But that's how it works, and that's fine. I'm an old fart, and gladly pass the torch next generation, and watch and smile. And someday, my daughters will do the same.


----------



## Dooky (Sep 8, 2016)

^ Exactly this


----------



## prlgmnr (Sep 8, 2016)

TedintheShed said:


> . Somewhere, Meshuggah was some one else's Metallica.,



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEbHamNzn5w

There was basically a point when Meshuggah actually were Metallica


----------



## manu80 (Sep 8, 2016)

So agree with you Tedintheshed
The state of mind you are at the beginning , ready to fight the world will never be the same when you're 50 , rich and have kids and other priorities. It's logical in their case.
Mustaine maybe still has that agressivity, slayer too but they're not in the same success level as Metaillca to me ( even if i love deth )
Still i'd rather see them play what they really wanna play (sure hetfiled could do an accoustic album) instead of trying to still please their stubborn fans by playing fast song that are average. Load was rich and interesting.
The new single is punchy but sounds deja vu and they can do/have done so much better. Still, can't wait for the album.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Sep 8, 2016)

TedintheShed said:


> Ma, as an "older guy" I didn't mean to help cause a ....storm.
> 
> So like I said I think the new tune is okay but their new stuff can NEVER be as good as those first three albums. It is impossible, and it is simply because of their circumstances. THAT IS NOT A BAD THING, mind you. They are in a different situation financially, they are older now. They made metal if not main steam, pretty damn popular. But when you have a limo driver and it is absolutely nothing to you to front your new bassist $1 million, it is impossible to come from the same place you were you rehearses in a stank assed warehouse, had to figure out what friends/girls were free to give you a ride (because you don't have a car) and figure out whose friends house you could crash at for the night.
> 
> ...



Nailed it.


----------



## wankerness (Sep 8, 2016)

It's not that young people aren't listening to music, it's that there aren't any monolithic bands that all like-minded kids listen to anymore besides older bands (like Metallica!!). 15-20 years ago, everyone who played guitar/bass/drums knew the same damn songs because they were just learning whatever was on the radio, like Metallica and the Deftones and Korn or whatever if they were into harder rock, but these days there aren't really any mainstream corporate-approved bands getting shoved into everyone's ears. I dunno what high school cover bands are even doing these days. The college ones I hear are literally playing the same stuff I was in high school, it's pretty funny (ex, Foo Fighters, RHCP, etc).


----------

